# "Hey Baby" Frogs



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Just wondering if anyone else has the "Hey Baby" frogs living around them. That is what I call these frogs when they sing at night because it sounds like they are saying, "hey baby, hey baby, hey baby...." Just click on the top bar to hear the frogs...sorry I had to record them on video with my phone (and it was at night) so it is not the best quality.
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m545/pumpkin513/VIDEO/HeyBaby_zps95e43039.mp4


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Gosh, they do sound like that! None near me!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm wondering if that's a bunch of green tree frogs (Hyla cinerea) calling. We have spring peepers in our area, but their call is higher pitched.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm wondering if that's a bunch of green tree frogs (Hyla cinerea) calling. We have spring peepers in our area, but their call is higher pitched.


:jol:No idea, but I only hear it down at the coast....could be tree frogs with their cute little feet...we have tree frogs everywhere down there. I love it when they sing, whoever they are!
(Hairazor, ha ha, I think that is exactly what it sounds like...Hey Baby...)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found it - green tree frogs calling - scroll down the page and you can click to hear the sound file:

http://www.wec.ufl.edu/extension/wildlife_info/frogstoads/hyla_cinerea.php

On another site, the call was referred to as an advertisement call the male makes to attract females, so that would make "hey, baby" an appropriate translation:jol:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my God that is hysterical! It sounds like they're saying that! We have spring peepers here and they're different than that.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Peepers here have more of a trilling sound


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, they can talk! Too cool, Jana...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Since my pond is nearly two weeks old, I figured it was about time it had some frogs so I looked these little guys up. Turns out my micro-pond isn't well suited to them. Hey Baby nuthin'. They were just leading me on...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's too cool. We had a frog in our pond that sounded like a cross between a car alarm and a child/woman screaming, all night. It was horrible. One day a neighbor boy came over and said, my parents don't like your frog. I told him it's wasn't "my" frog, just "a" frog, and I couldn't stop him. Our pond was quite near their bedroom window. I bet they hated me.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

ON A SIDE NOTE: Florida gopher frog..sounds like someone snoring. This would make me nuts. http://srelherp.uga.edu/anurans/sounds/rancap.mp3

Barking tree frog (sounds like an alarm): http://wwwnew.towson.edu/herpetology/Frog Calls/Hyla gratiosa.wav


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you...now I have this earworm in my head....


----------

